
Why don't more languages use Structural Subtyping? - redjamjar
http://whiley.org/2010/12/13/why-not-use-structural-subtyping/
======
mathgladiator
I wrote a language that did structural sub typing, and I found it kind of
encouraged stupid errors. For instance,

function ZeroOut(Point2D p) { p.x = 0; p.y = 0; }

Now, Point3D p3d = { x = 1, y = 2, z = 3 };

ZeroOut(p3d) is poorly defined. It does what I ask, but not what I want it to
do.

My intent and implementation did not match up.

This is one of the reasons I just gave up on static types and object
orientated programming; it requires too much damn boiler plate code.

